# Water - Baulkham Hills



## iangallagher (2/3/16)

Hi guys, I can't for the life of me figure out the water report for Baulkham hills. Browsed through a stack of pages but the neurones aren't firing!

Anyone else in the area happen to have a an idea of what the ph and mineral content is?


----------



## manticle (2/3/16)

https://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/water-the-environment/how-we-manage-sydney-s-water/waterquality/typical-drinking-water-analysis/index.htm

Go here and find the table for Prospect North


----------

